
Lawsuit: Weather Channel illegally shared user location data with advertisers - MrMember
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/weather-channel-app-helped-advertisers-track-users-movements-lawsuit-says/
======
ronsor
Oh, a free app is tracking its users again....and why are weather apps often
unscrupulous

